# Craftsman 19.5 HP Gets Hot No Start



## Ungawa (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello all. I have Craftsman 19.5 HP Briggs and Stratton that was made back in 2000 and it starts up fine, but if you turn it off after it gets up to normal operating temp it will not start until it totally cools down. I checked all the electrical connetions. The enginge turns over, but I get no spark. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Ungawa.. It sounds like your ignition coil is slowly going bad to me.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I'd have to agree with you,wjjones.I've got one at the shop that did the same thing.Changed the coil(armature),and it runs fine,now.


----------



## Ungawa (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks gentleman. Yall are big help. I enjoy the forum, it makes for good reading. I also like looking at the pictures I grew up on a cotton farm have always loved old tractors. Thanks again.


----------

